# [Prononciation]: Montpellier / faisait / Lafayette



## bearded

Bonjour à tout le monde!

Alla TV francese ho sentito spesso pronunciare
- Montpellier come Montpeulier (nonostante le due elle)
- faisait come fesait (ma ai non dovrebbe pronunciarsi é?)
- (Galeries) Lafayette come Lafa-yette (ma ay non dovrebbe essere é-i?)

Si tratta
1. di pronunce errate ma diffuse
2. di pronunce giuste in base a regole a me ignote
3.  di parole che ho udito male io
???

Par avance merci de vos réponses.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Bearded man, mi sa che hai sentito perfettamente 
Per i nomi propri, la pronuncia non è sempre prevedibile dalla sola grafia. Montpellier si dice per lo più _Montpeulier _ma certe persone pronunciano Montpèllier. Per Lafayette, confermo la pronuncia che ti sembra sbagliata Lafa-yette invece di Laféiette.
Il verbo_ faire_ è irregolare perfino nella pronuncia (_je fé, tu fé, il fé, nous f*e*sons, vous fètes, ils font -- imperfetto: je f*e*sè, tu f*e*sè, il f*e*sè, nous f*e*sions, vous f*e*sié, ils f*e*sè_). Scusa la grafia assurda che ho usato,  non so i segni internazionali per la pronuncia ma spero in questo modo di essermi fatto capire.


----------



## bearded

Matou, ti ringrazio.
Ti sei fatto capire perfettamente.
Ciao.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> faisait come fesait (ma ai non dovrebbe pronunciarsi é?)



Da quel che sapevo la pronuncia di "ai" nelle forme verbali è sempre "è", che è l'unico modo per distinguere "parler/parlé" da "parlais/parlait". 

Quando hai qualche dubbio sulla pronuncia, c'è questo (ottimo) sito: http://www.cnrtl.fr/morphologie/faire 

Il primo /ai/ di f*ai*sait è una "e muet" [f*ə*ˈzɛ].


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> Da quel che sapevo la pronuncia di "ai" nelle forme verbali è sempre "è", che è l'unico modo per distinguere "parler/parlé" da "parlais/parlait".
> 
> Quando hai qualche dubbio sulla pronuncia, c'è questo (ottimo) sito: http://www.cnrtl.fr/morphologie/faire
> 
> Il primo /ai/ di f*ai*sait è una "e muet" [f*ə*ˈzɛ].


Tutto giustissimo, e grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Nino83 said:


> Da quel che sapevo la pronuncia di "ai" nelle forme verbali è sempre "è", che è l'unico modo per distinguere "parler/parlé" da "parlais/parlait".


Attenti però che la pronuncia nella desinenza dell'indicativo futuro "ai" corrisponde a una é (chiusa): je parlerai = _je parleré _. 
Edit: Diciamo piuttosto che dovrebbe essere chiusa perché infatti quando si parla svelto sembra quasi aperta!


----------



## Nino83

Ciao, Matou, esatto. 
Ricordo, a chi non lo sapesse, che il futuro ed il condizionale si formano con l'infinito più le desinenze del verbo avere al presente e all'imperfetto. 
J'*ai* [e] = je parler*ai* [e] 
J'av*ais* [ɛ] = je parler*ais* [ɛ] 

Non c'è alcuna irregolarità. 

Saluti  

Edit:


matoupaschat said:


> Edit: Diciamo piuttosto che dovrebbe essere chiusa perché infatti quando si parla svelto sembra quasi aperta!



Questo avviene anche con il presente indicativo? 

J'*ai* [ɛ]


----------



## matoupaschat

> Questo avviene anche con il presente indicativo?
> 
> J'*ai *[ɛ]


 Direi di no, ma non è impossibile che succeda in certe zone.


----------



## janpol

Montpellier >>>  [mɔ̃pəlje]     
faisait>>> [fəze / fəzɛ] cela dépend des gens, des régions...  
LaFayette >>>  [lafajɛt]


----------

